# Vizsla soon to be joining family



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there, I should have a Vizsla pup this coming December. My colleague has two which we often walk so familiar with breed. I still have four months so trying to do as much research as possible so that we are well prepared for the arrival of the pup..... I see there is a wealth of knowledge on the forum and looking forward to learning from it, are there any books you would recommend buying....? Vizsla savvy is one that keeps coming up when you Google the subject... thanks in advance..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forums! Are you ready to meet the love of your life? ;D

I like "The Vizsla" by Bernard C. Boggs, and also The Hungarian Vizsla" by Gay Gottlieb". Both are good, informative books. Now I bet you can't wait for December to hurry up and get here!!


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks... we are justing waiting on confirmation from the breeder that her bitch has been successfully mated....Roll on December we are all very excited. I was brought up with Labs and wanted something different. As mentioned, a good friend of mine has two HV's both cracking dogs and helped me make up my mind.... I did see those books you mentioned, I will look into them again


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We have a book called "Versatile Vizsla" by Marion Coffman. Very informative and pretty enough to be a coffee table book.


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Great, I saw that book as well advertised....... has anyone read the Vizsla Savvy book...? Thanks again....


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your future Pup!

It may help us refer books if we have an idea of what you might wish to experience with your dog, i.e. focus in Field or Obedience or just general Vizsla History...?

Ken


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry I didn't make that clear.... It was puppy training and best practises and preparing for her arrival... she will be a family pet, thanks


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Ian Dunbar has two free download books

Before you get your Puppy 
After you get your Puppy

There are many good ideas and much good information in these. As with any book, read, interpret and decide what is best for you and your dog. For example, if I recall correctly he pushes for early spay/neuter. Many are coming to discover there are significant long term health, temperment and structural issues related to doing so. Though I don't agree with that portion of the book, there is much value in it. I guess I'm saying don't toss the baby with the bathwater. 

Have Fun!
Ken


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Ken, thanks for that..... I have 4 months before the pup arrives so plenty time to do my research


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

This is another good book I suggest giving a read:

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Positive-Dog-Training/dp/0470241845/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1345833287&sr=1-2&keywords=The+power+of+positive+reinforcement


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Excellent...thanks for all the feedback. I will certainly look into the books you have advised


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The best "book" I've read has been this forum. There is an amazing amount of knowledge on here from people who have Vizslas for all different reasons. The search tool can be quite useful!


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Totally agree with you, that's why I joined the forum  I have been reading many posts as well and certainly a wealth of knowledge/experience on the forum....thanks again......roll on December.... ;D


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all, just a quick update, it's been confirmed that the Mum is pregnant ;D.... we went out yesterday to see the Mum, great dog and very happy with her. The Granny was also there and also a great vizsla. I plan to see the sire later on this week as well.....


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard the forum Haggizbasher.....nice name I am in Scotland on holiday at the moment in Pitlochary doing my own haggis bashing...look forward to reading your future postings...


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Lovely part of Scotland, hope the weather is kind for you and not too many Midgies flying aboot.... ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Welcome aboard the forum Haggizbasher.....nice name I am in Scotland on holiday at the moment in Pitlochary doing my own haggis bashing...look forward to reading your future postings...


I'm possibly going up that area week after next to do some plastering and tiling (my day job) at Glen Lyon (the big house), totally agree with Hbasher, lovely part of the country. Not sure if I'll get chance for any fishing but I'll take my salmon rod just in case


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Haggizbasher don't know If you have Facebook but the there is a page called "vizsla Scotland" you might want to join the vizz whizz walk when you get your pup.. We're off to our first one on Sunday with the bairns and the dug it's gonna be braw lol


----------



## kate (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi - can anyone tell me if a hip score of 7/7 is ok? This is the hip score on the breeders website. I've read that the breed mean score for the Hungarian Vizsla is 12. Going to see a breeder tomorrow to meet Vizslas for the first time, so excited and just hoping that my partner and son fall in love with them like I have. Also (sorry for all the questions) can we take turns about at taking a puppy to training classes, or does it have to be the same person? I think we all need to know how to give commands, not just me and so would rather that both my partner and I took turns (and we can teach our son who is 5).
Thanks!


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi All, quick update, the Mum was due last Wednesday but still no news....I text the breeder yesterday, she will let me know as soon as they are born.... Read a couple of books....so thinking I'm pretty clued up..... I know that's all going to change though...will keep you posted.....


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Update for you all, heard from the breeder today, the Mum is now 5 days over due, she is booked into the vets tomorrow morning.....fingers crossed she goes tonight...naturally....will keep you posted


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

That's strange, dogs barely ever overdue I thought. Maybe they have miscalculated the dates and days... 

Fingers crossed for the mum!


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

Good luck!

Our litter was 5 days late (5 September), although I think the mum started 'nesting' and making signs from 31 August, her due date. This is the breeders 5th litter so I think they would have been correct in their dates.

Anyway, natural birth and 12 healthy puppies, I am sure it will be fine


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

The dog was take to the vet yesterday morning where he performed a C-Section..... She had 4 dogs and 3 bitches...  According to the breeder all went well..... I'll be seeing the pups in 5 weeks time when I get the chance to make my choice.....I get first pick of the bitches.... cannie wait... ;D


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

12 days to go before we get the opportunity to see the pups and make our choice....there are 3 bitches to choose from. The breeder has sent me quite a few pictures and a short video clip of the pups....apparently the biggest pup is a female. I'd like to spend as much time as possible observing the pups before I make my choice... With the breeders help as she'll know them all best.... Read quite a few books just need to try and put it all in practise when the pups arrives home. I'll take an old towel to give to the breeder and will collect again when I pick up the pup....I've got two crates (one for the car) any other suggestions....? Thanks


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Mean't to ask..... what is the best size of crate for the pup in the house....? Thanks in advance


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

All very exciting for you!

Just wanted to say 42 inch crate is best size 😉

Good luck and post pics when you meet her!


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for your reply... 42" is quite big for a wee pup....Will certainly post pics when we get her...3 weeks....and counting...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Haggizbasher said:


> Thanks for your reply... 42" is quite big for a wee pup....Will certainly post pics when we get her...3 weeks....and counting...


Most crates come with a moveable divider that you can use as the pup is growing. Of course you can buy a smaller one to use at first, but you'll just have to buy a bigger one in a month or two!


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

We went to see the breeder last night to make our choice and choose our Vizsla and new addition to our family... we took the kids and just told them we were going to see an old friend! There were 3 bitches to choose from however the breeder decided to keep one herself.... just as well as we were there in the kennel with the pups for 1 1/2 hours playing with the pups and me... deciding which one to take....decisions decision decisions....To cut a long story short.... we went for the pup with the Purple collar....all her pups have now gone, the third bitch has also been taken....... Kids are over the moon and so excited, (Maybe me as well... :wink ) I'll be picking her up 30th November.....I have attached a couple of pictures, she is five weeks old... we are going to call her Tia... 

I'm looking for a suitable bed for her...any suggestions...? I know it won't last long..thanks


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Tia is gorgeous. You are so lucky. Not long to go.

Re the bed, don't rush in to get a bed as she may well chew a new bed. I always find a nice cardboard box to put on it's side and put towels or a blanket in it. A cardboard box will go inside a crate and can be replaced as she grows or destroys it. Then once the chewing settles down you can think about getting a bed.

I look forward to seeing more pictures when you bring Tia home.


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

Cute Pup!!!

Any update?


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

yup... Picking up ma wee precious the morn... cannie wait... ;D Will post some pictures soon....

Thanks for the info ref...bed...it's all ready with spares in the garage... I've been reading a really good book written by Dima Yeremenko. He speaks a lot about hand feeding which I will definitely be doing from the start and will involve my two kids as well..... will keep you all posted on progress.... 8)


----------



## Benita (Oct 30, 2012)

And? ;D


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

We finally picked up Tia up last Friday lunch time from the breeder and took her back to her new home and family….we had a crate in the back of the car which she pooped in so not a pleasant journey home, however it wasn’t long, 30 mins including a quick detour to pick up some dog shampoo…! Straight in the house and into a bath to get her cleaned up ready to meet the kids returning home from school. She is confined to the kitchen and lounge just now (setting boundaries…) where we have a wooden floor. There were plenty of accidents for the rest of the day despite taking her out in the back garden. She was in the crate at bedtime and I slept on the couch so she knew she was not alone…. OMG… she can howl….! I expected this anyway and ear plugs where in… touching my tonsils… Every three hours I would take her out and then put her back in her crate…. We got up at 6am… fed her and some play time before the rest of the family woke up. Saturday we continued to take her out hourly and using the command ‘Hurry Up’ to do her business…. By the end of the day she understood the command and would pee/poop whenever we took her out… Amazing…and unbelievable….These Vizsla’s are quick learners….We had no accidents in the house apart from one small pee late on in the evening. Saturday night was much the same as the night before… lots of crying…..I slept again on the couch and would take her out every 3 hours. Sunday was another good day for potty training… through the day we would take her out (kids as well) tell her to Hurry Up, she would have a sniff about then do her business…. The kids are working on the Sit command now, which she has almost mastered….I’m impressed but reading the books has definitely helped and known what to expect…. Last night, I slept upstairs and left her in her crate downstairs. She cried for a wee while, I took her out at 1am and after that she slept right through to 6am, her bed was dry as well. We’ve also been taking her out in the car everyday… to start with she would cry but she’s getting much better, and that’s only 3 days….She’s use to all the usual noises in the house, vacuum cleaner, electric knife, waste deposal, juicing machine….it doesn’t bother her at all…. Next step is the garage…but one step at a time… She’s a great dog and I know she’ll grow up to be ever better… will keep you posted…


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a beautiful pup.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm now using a 'Clicker'...this has been great. She will go to the toilet on command, sit, recall is good as well, using a dog whistle and the clicker. Working on Paw now. she goes into her crate no bother now and will sleep from 10.30pm through to 6am with no issues or crying. She's not that great in the car, cries... although we are working on this. We've had her for just over a week and can see a big difference in her already..... she is growing fast!


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

She loved the snow....


----------



## Haggizbasher (Aug 23, 2012)

....and likes her home comforts...!


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

What a fantastic lookign dog you have. She's gorgeous.


----------

